# LAKE mountain bike shoes



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I've done a search, looked at the reviews and no dice. So I'm asking you guys.
I've used the Lake 165's for the past year and have LOVED them. Well, I'm an idiot and I drove off with them on top of my car. I can't find the 165's anywhere in stock and money is a little tight. 
My question is, does any out there use the MX 85's and what do you think of them? Have you had experience with the 165's and can you compare them to the 85's? I love having the Vibram sole on the 165 and I see the 85's don't have those. So, any rec's?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

http://bokoobikes.com/page.cfm?PageID=37&action=list&Category=296&brand=219&modelid=3371&type=T

this is a link to the quality bikes parts special order catalog of bokoobbikes, a reputable bike store in Minnesota. they are showing Lake 165s in stock. I own a pair and love em. good luck!


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*Mx 165*

what size are you looking for?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Size 10 or a 44.


----------



## MavErik (Jan 30, 2004)

Really liked mine. With the laces and straps they fit my narrow feet pretty good.

Can't you buy them directly from Lake? 
http://www.lakecycling.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=MX165


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Not cheap, but on sale... I like mine.

http://www.lakecycling.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=MX255


----------



## -cynic- (Feb 17, 2007)

*Me too!!*

I've also been searching for a pair of Lake 165's.

Color: Silver
Width: Wide
Size: 44 ( 44.5 would be better if you can find any?)

I went to buy them from http://www.lakecycling.com, but I live in Canada, and they only ship to US 

What is the difference between the 165 and the 220? I found a pair of 220s in my size at http://bicyclesource.us_ (I just havn't heard as much in the way of reviews compared to the 165's)_


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

for you TX peeps I saw a pretty good variety of Lake 165s today in the spincity cycle shop on 620 on the way to Muleshoe.


----------



## FatTire (Jun 24, 2006)

i ride the 165's and love them, got them at aebike.com for 80 bucks, they say they have em in stock... http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=296&brand=219&modelid=3371&type=T


----------



## Ken Wind (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying a pair of these, but I have a couple questions. 

For some reason it doesn't seem like QBP carries the MX190. Does anybody know why?

Is there a difference between the MX165s and the MX190s besides the buckle?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I went ahead and ordered my 165's straight from Lake. You can call and speak to them personally. I was also looking at "upgrading" the 165's to the 190's but after speaking to them, the only difference was the fact that the 190's have a top buckle. I've never enjoyed using a buckle as they tend to get clogged up and can be a pain. As to stiffness, I ride only SS and have done lots of climbs in the mountains with the shoes and they were plenty stiff for power transfer, but when it was time to get off and push, they were very comfortable and the Vibram sole is a great addition. I've done a few XC races with them. They aren't really for XC races, they are for all day riding or just someone that ones a great shoe for xc riding. I mostly do 6-12hr races and love them. They keep my feet from being to tender and really block the small rocks that get kicked up and hit you. If you have any other questions about them post up. I'm a big fan of Lake.


----------



## Ken Wind (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I actually emailed Lake last night, and they already responded. The MX190 is also 14g lighter per pair, but those are the only differences.

I'm going to use these shoes almost exclusively for commuting on roads, and I also ride singlespeed (fixed actually) so I appreciate your comment on stiffness. One of the reasons they interest me so much is because the sole seems a lot more comfortable for walking around than any other shoe I've looked at. I would probably end up taking the laces out to save time getting them on and off. Do you think these would work well for my intended purpose?

Edit: I just ordered the MX165s. They are just so much cheaper than any of the alternatives for me, so if they suck, then it's no big deal. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I prefer the 165's for the price vs. what you get for the 190's. You'll really love them. They are a bit heavier than a normal mtb shoe, but's that because of the quality of the sole they use. I think they are the perfect singlespeeding/fixie shoe and around town/trail shoe. You can walk around the street in them and not feel like your walking on the cleats. That's a big plus. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

_I would probably end up taking the laces out to save time getting them on and off. Do you think these would work well for my intended purpose?
_

Ken, good luck on trying them without laces (that never even crossed my mind), can't imagine being so rushed for time not to use the laces. I've used the Lake shoes (several models similar to the 165 as well as the 165) primarily because they have laces; laces create a far better and secure fit than any shoe with only buckles/straps I've tried, but YMMV.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*i cant remember the last time---*

the last time I ever undid the laces on my Lake road or mountain shoes. a finger in the back used like a shoe horn works just fine and is quick.



Bikinfoolferlife said:


> _I would probably end up taking the laces out to save time getting them on and off. Do you think these would work well for my intended purpose?_
> 
> Ken, good luck on trying them without laces (that never even crossed my mind), can't imagine being so rushed for time not to use the laces. I've used the Lake shoes (several models similar to the 165 as well as the 165) primarily because they have laces; laces create a far better and secure fit than any shoe with only buckles/straps I've tried, but YMMV.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Lake MX165 shoes - laces + Specialized BG insoles = riding foot bliss.


----------

